# Boss's Wife



## chrisgVRS (Jul 31, 2011)

Boss’s wife 
Sorry if title gives wrong impression!
Posting on behalf of my boss, his wife has reversed his Zafira VXR into a lamppost and managed to crack the bumper, picture attached explains all!
My opinion is it would need a new bumper as being plastic a repair would be weak, but I hope I am wrong.
Any opinons!?
Cheers

I hope this picture works :wall:


----------



## chrisgVRS (Jul 31, 2011)

The picture wont work, any ideas?!


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Have you tried Photobucket.com ?


----------



## chrisgVRS (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

And here's me thinking I was going to see some dodgy pic's of the 'boss's wife'!


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi Chris, As per the PM. If you have a good local smart repairer, Thats very repairable IMO. 
Mine is either a miracle worker or very lucky. But he has repaired far worse mate. He is the local `Car Medic` chap. 
All down to the individual at the end of the day though. Good luck.:thumb:


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

nbray67 said:


> And here's me thinking I was going to see some dodgy pic's of the 'boss's wife'!


I thought this got well excited


----------



## chrisgVRS (Jul 31, 2011)

Wingnuts said:


> I thought this got well excited


To be fair to his wife, she has great bodywork!


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

nbray67 said:


> And here's me thinking I was going to see some dodgy pic's of the 'boss's wife'!


Me too


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

chrisgvrs said:


> to be fair to his wife, she has great bodywork!


togtfo


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

That will either weld or staple depending on the kit the repairer has. its a straight forward repair for anyone that knows what they are doing.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

As above.
It's a simple enough job - but it will depend on the individual carrying out the repair.

(We now need a pic of the Boss's wifes bodywork :thumb


----------



## chrisgVRS (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks all for feedback! Does anyone know a Hampshire based miracle worker!?


----------

